# Jason Smith cleared for workouts..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Smith update. Center Jason Smith, who tore the anterior cruciate ligament in his left knee in July, has been cleared by Dr. David Altchek to participate, without limitations, in on-court workouts.
> 
> Altchek reported that he was "pleased with the progress" Smith had made, according to a statement by the Sixers.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Good news for the sixers, I liked how this guy was progressing before he went down.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Nice timing. He could be close to full speed by the time the season begins.


----------

